# Safe for Truck



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

For starters I drive a 2002 Silverado, so what I am looking for is a decent safe to keep my gun in mainly while I am at work, or if I "need" to go somewhere where I cannot carry. I cannot carry at work and would like something that would stop someone from breaking my window and getting my gun. I have been looking at a Bulldog safe that can be mounted in my truck. My issue is I do not know where i would mount it, I do not think there is nearly enough room under my front seat for it. I am also unsure if i could simply screw or bolt it into the floor of my truck. Also I do not know that the other safes that use the steel cable to loop around a part of the frame is enough. Does anyone have any experience or advice for something like this?

The safe I was looking at is:
http://www.amazon.com/Bulldog-Cases-Mounting-Bracket-Cable/dp/B005CGNANG


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

*Something like this?*

Shop Stack-On Portable Case with Electronic Lock at Lowes.com

I have a small safe which seems to be the one in the link. It is large enough to hold a Government Model lying flat and a couple magazines, plus a bit of room for other small items. It is shallow enough to fit UNDER the sliding (front) seat in my car. I think this is what you seek. However, it only opens from the top, the entire top is hinged and swings open. The seat has to be moved out of the way to open. When the seat is in the 'normal' position, the device is not visible.

I had a mechanic install the device. It is screwed to the floorboard from the inside of the safe, screw heads covered by a padded lining.

It can be forced out of the car, but only under the conditions that: 1. Someone knew it was there and it was occupied by something of value; and 2. the thief brought suitable tools to force the safe from the floorboard. This would NOT be a casual matter.

I think I bought the one I have from one of the 'big box' hardware/lumber type places. (I didn't buy it at Lowes, just found the picture and ID on that web sight). One of the local gun shops have similar safes.

Do yourself a favor: Measure under the seat for both seat movement, width and depth for access. One could also mount the device on the rear wall of the cab, just make sure the 'other' end of the mounting bolts are not available OR fused to preclude easy removal of the bolts.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a 2002 Chev. Silverado, 1500HD Crew-Cab. There isn't a whole lot of places that a handgun safe could be mounted in the cab, that would be out of sight and still provide quick access. 

I'm quite sure that there isn't enough room under the front driver's seat. The only place I can think of, would be on the drive-line hump. There's plenty of space there, but of course, it's in plain sight. 

I'm assuming that you want to mount it somewhere that allows you quick access. If so, the drive line hump is about the only spot I know of.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I am thinking of mounting it to the bottom of the rear seat but after getting the seat cover off it is all foam and wire. I am debating making something out of wood to attatch to the bottom on the seat.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Do I need to do anything special to mount it to the drive line hump


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

NickAcker23 said:


> Do I need to do anything special to mount it to the drive line hump


I took a quick look at the gun safe you posted. I'm not sure if the mounting bracket can be used on top or on the bottom of the safe.

If so, all you need are some appropriate-sized sheet metal screws. Of course, you're going to need to drill some pilot holes first in the hump.

When / if you do mount it to the hump, be sure that you have sufficient space in order to allow the safe to slide out from it's mount, if that's the way it functions.

I checked under my driver's seat, and there's no wasted space under there. I'd be lucky to even place a handgun under there period.

Good luck and let us know how it turned out.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

So after a few ideas I decided to mount the safe to the under side of my rear bench in my truck. I got the seat cover off and found that the rear bench is just metal wire and foam, So I went to home depot and bought two pieces of wood that were 7x12 and one 1x7. Sadly I was sweating to death and did not do my part in getting pictures of what followed but I do have some of the finished product. Now that I have the wood cut to the proper sizes I worked a 7x12 in from the top of the seat, this did require to pull back on the foam at the top and push it down. After getting the wood between the wire and foam I made sure it was in the center where the safe could be comfortably reached from the driver and passenger seat. Then I took the 1x7 and ran it across the top of the 7x12 with the wires in between the two pieces of wood, since the front of the rear bench has a metal piece that is 2 inches higher then the wire. After this was screwed in I took my second 7x12 and screwed it on top of the 1x7 and the bottom into the original 7x12 that is under the wire this angled the wood which basically made a flat surface for the safe when mounted to the seat. For the piece that the safe case mounts to I pre-drilled the holes that would be needed for the safe then put the seat cover back on and unless running your hand along the bottom of the seat you would never know the wood was there. So now it looked like new, And I mounted the metal case for the vault to the wood, The safe came with some small screws and anchors these seemed cheap and weak (there is a picture of them in the safe below) so I made the holes on the safe just a little bigger and used some properly sized star construction screws which I had in my tool box. I have tried pulling it off and it seems plenty sturdy, I do think if someone knew this was here and had the proper tools they could get it off but for a smash and grab thief my wife and I trust it, From outside of the truck you can not see the safe where it is mounted and from inside of the truck it is still well hidden but not invisible. I will attach pictures to this post as well if anyone has any questions let me know hope this helps someone out there, all of the things needed to mount it under my seat could be had for $5-$8 if you have to buy it all. My poor truck is a little dirty from the saw dust in the pictures.


----------

